# Heaviest BHM here? When is a BHM a SSBHM?



## mischel (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello!

We all know what BHM and SSBHM mean. But i could not find a thread in this forum about when is a BHM a SSBHM.
In my opinion i am a big BHM and a thin SSBHM. I am definitely big and handsome, but am i super-sized?
At the moment i weight 452lbs and i . I think this number is impressive and perhaps this number could mean that i am a SSBHM.
But the problem is that i am a large person too. Because of my 6.5 ft i think i am not a real SSBHM.
But on the other side i could be a SSBHM because in everyday life i have problems i think only SSBHM have. Let's face it: I try to park my car where i don't have to go too far. Toeing my shoes is a bit tricky because of my belly. I often sit down on a chair subconsciously. Intimate shave is exhausting & bloody...(i hate mondays   ). Let's stop here .

Finally: What do you consider as a SSBHM and a BHM?

And to all BHMs and SSBHMs here: How much do you weight and what was your highest weight ever?

Byebye,

Michael


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I'm not sure abou SSBHM, but that's a really sexxy SBHM


----------



## Tad (Aug 22, 2006)

With your height and weight, youd have a BMI of 53.6. Now, BMI is not the most useful tool in the world, but it does allow a rough comparison between people of different heights. With that same BMI, at my 58 Id be a bit under 360 pounds. With that same BMI, a 55 woman would weight about 320 pounds. Depending on who you talk to here, a woman of that height and weight would be on the high side of BBW or low side of SSBBW. The origin of the term, as I understand it, was that womens plus sized clothing used to run up to size 26, and above that was super-sized. A woman of that size would most likely be into a size 28 in most things, so Id say a SSBBW. But other set the bar a bit higher. All of which is to confirm your gut instinct, that you are somewhat on the border.

As for me, Im a lightweight by the standards of this board, being 58 and currently about 220 pounds. Ive been briefly as heavy as 230. But I think fat! 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## lemmink (Aug 22, 2006)

Tee hee, I know that belly.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 22, 2006)

It's interesting how this works. When I heard the original poster's height and weight I thought, "He's definately super-size". But according to BMI, we are about the same!!!

I consider myself a VERY high end bbw, on the cusp of super size. Where to draw the line is the question.


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll give ya a little "s" hunny!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Personally, I abhor the whole SS vs non-SS debate...to me it's pointless and divisionary. But then I like everyone else am entitled to my opinion, no matter how wrong. 

Having said that, for what ever it's worth, 5'8" and somewhere around 470+.


----------



## missaf (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't like the SS debate either, I think it's another way to add division between our small community. If we continue to break down our unity, we won't have a group left. I prefer to call you all sexy BHMs regardless of size  Zandoz included! :smitten:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2006)

Depending on the angle you view me from, I may look merely large:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2006)

All is illusion.


----------



## fishhat (Aug 24, 2006)

Hehe...that pic is cute ::blushes::
I know this has nothing to do with the SSBHM/BHM thing, so I will give my opinion so that my post isn't totally pointless (for once..).
I agree with the notion that it doesn't really matter. An overweight guy is an overweight guy, and same with the ladies.


----------



## LAtinBHM (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, I'm 425 pounds and 5'7" inches height
I feel SSBHM my BMI is 65.8


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

When posting on Personals Websites, I always list myself as SSBHM. I'm 5'9" and weigh in at 524 lbs. 
The odd thing is that most of it is in my belly and legs/thighs. My face, although big, is not overly fat, at least not in my opinion. Nor are my arms. No hanging fleshy arm modules and not a gigantic ass or hips.
I do, however, have many health problems directly related to my size so I am trying to lose some. I won't go there right now though.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 27, 2006)

Pics from the heavier guys?

Pretty pwetty please? :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 27, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> Pics from the heavier guys?
> 
> Pretty pwetty please? :wubu:



No new pics, and the old ones almost suitable for human exposure are already out there in a couple of the face and belly threads...no point in resubjecting those already exposed...LOL


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> Pics from the heavier guys?
> 
> Pretty pwetty please? :wubu:



I'm tryin' to get someone to take pics of me but can't seem to find anyone who's interested in doing so. I'll keep at it though.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 27, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I'm tryin' to get someone to take pics of me but can't seem to find anyone who's interested in doing so. I'll keep at it though.


 
You don't need someone to take pics...  
If your camera has a timer just put it on and stand in front of it...
Or if it doesn't have a timer you could hold it in your hands and face it towards you while you press the button...
Or you could stand in front of a mirror and take the photo...

I think I found a solution for all excuses!   
Unless you want me to fly over to hold the cam for you...


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Aug 27, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I'm tryin' to get someone to take pics of me but can't seem to find anyone who's interested in doing so. I'll keep at it though.



*Raises hand*

I'd be more than happy to do it  Just, uh, send me a plane ticket for Seattle..

Shoot, I just realized I have some competition for the job.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> *Raises hand*
> 
> I'd be more than happy to do it  Just, uh, send me a plane ticket for Seattle..
> 
> Shoot, I just realized I have some competition for the job.


 
Oooooh, competition! I'm quite flattered!!
Sorry Mercedes but I'd have to go with the girl from my homeland (U.S. not Florida) with the beautiful smile!!!
Unless you're paying for your own ticket


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> You don't need someone to take pics...
> If your camera has a timer just put it on and stand in front of it...
> Or if it doesn't have a timer you could hold it in your hands and face it towards you while you press the button...
> Or you could stand in front of a mirror and take the photo...
> ...


I thought you might like quality pics and not crappy "in the mirror/self taken" pics!


----------



## Obesus (Aug 27, 2006)

....to make up their own mind on. I think it hinges on comfort level. You can be 300 pounds and have many size issues just as you can be much larger and get along just fine. There is no magic dividing line between the two categories and categories are not always the best answer to questions that involve real people and their self esteem. The label "fat" constantly comes up as a question on this board, with men asking "am I fat?" That is such an absurd question, because if you can't define how you feel physically and how you feel about yourself, then that is something to discuss with your physician. 
I also think that making up these imaginary categories can and does divide the community. Whatever category you believe that you belong to finally, the key thing is that this is also about the community and the community has been struggling to find its' own sense of definition and identity. Labels and categories just confuse that process no end. :bow: 



mischel said:


> Hello!
> 
> We all know what BHM and SSBHM mean. But i could not find a thread in this forum about when is a BHM a SSBHM.
> In my opinion i am a big BHM and a thin SSBHM. I am definitely big and handsome, but am i super-sized?
> ...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ....to make up their own mind on. I think it hinges on comfort level. You can be 300 pounds and have many size issues just as you can be much larger and get along just fine. There is no magic dividing line between the two categories and categories are not always the best answer to questions that involve real people and their self esteem. The label "fat" constantly comes up as a question on this board, with men asking "am I fat?" That is such an absurd question, because if you can't define how you feel physically and how you feel about yourself, then that is something to discuss with your physician.
> I also think that making up these imaginary categories can and does divide the community. Whatever category you believe that you belong to finally, the key thing is that this is also about the community and the community has been struggling to find its' own sense of definition and identity. Labels and categories just confuse that process no end. :bow:



Your wisdom, as always, is beyond reproach, oh great one!!:bow:


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I thought you might like quality pics and not crappy "in the mirror/self taken" pics!


 
Sure.
That was only my 3rd option!


----------



## missaf (Aug 28, 2006)

Any pics are good pics


----------



## Laina (Aug 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> Any pics are good pics



Seconded.

And then some.


----------

